# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Welcome to my private e-mail course of Russian from basis.

## Teacher

An experienced native Russian tutor invites everybody to his own e-mail lesson system. I have got a few dozens of students from different countries.  
The system is constructed as follows:
- I will send you my lessons via e-mail;
- The lessons are supplied with sound files;
- You can send me your sound files as well if you want me to check your pronunciation;
- Each lesson contains exercises you will write and send your answers to me.
- I will correct your answers and send a feedback.
- I will also send you review exercises from time to time in order to check your knowledge.
- The entire course contains 40 lessons. 
I will send to you the first two lessons free of charge.
Please write to me at: ruslang72@inbox.ru

----------


## MasterAdmin

How much are the lessons after the second one? Do you have a resume? Could you elaborate on your education, please? Thanks!

----------


## mike

Yeah, I've heard this story before.  The first two are always free.  Then when you've got them hooked the next thing they know they're giving handjobs in an alley for their next verb conjugation "fix."  _You disgust me._

----------


## MasterAdmin

Maybe he is a professional teacher with experience and sells not as much "lessons" as interaction with him as a tutor. Let him say the word and answer the questions. After all, this section is pretty much for advertising purposes.

----------


## Линдзи

Your birdmonkey is freakin' me out, MasterAdmin.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Your birdmonkey is freakin' me out, MasterAdmin.

 It's funny on a larger unscaled picture   ::  
What is Russian for "freak out"?

----------


## Friendy

> The first two are always free.  Then when you've got them hooked the next thing they know they're giving handjobs in an alley for their next verb conjugation "fix."

 Could be or could be not. I wouldn't make hasty judgments. The test if it's a scam or not would be inventing a way of paying so that if it's a scam it will make the losses (of a student) minimal. The first thing that comes to mind is paying separately for each lesson but I never paid through internet so there may be some inconvenience I'm unaware about.

----------


## Friendy

> What is Russian for "freak out"?

 I think it would be translated differently depending on the usage but in this case how about**:
Меня прикалывает Ваша птицеобезьяна.
or
Я тащусь от Вашей птицеобезьяны.
or
Ваша птицеобезьяна такая прикольная.
But still I think there's something wrong with these translations. 
Btw, I didn't figure out that it was a monkey's head, I was leaning to the thought that it was a lion's head.  ::   ::

----------


## Teacher

Well, my name is Beloturkin Konstantin Yurievich. I was born in 1972, Samara, Russia. I graduated the Filological Department of Samara State University in 1994. Since that time I have been giving private lessons for university and school students. In 2000 I started teaching foreigners via e-mail system. 
If you write at my mail, I'll send you my profile in MS Word format. 
As for the course, the first 10 lessons are dedicated mainly to learning Russian alphabet, pronunciation and reading rules. The special attention is paid to such important phenomena as hard & soft consonants, stress and vowel reduction. All the pronunciation samples are supplied with sound files. Those 10 lessons also include some easy vocabulary and grammar points according to the sequence as the sounds are learned. 
Since lesson 11 I will teach you the Russian grammar as it is. The special attention will be paid to noun cases and verb aspects. Since lesson 21 we will also learn compound sentences and syntax structures. All the lessons are supplied with texts and translation exercises as well. 
All the lessons and exercises will be sent to you as MS Word attachment files. You can write your answers in the same files just accentuated by a different color. 
You are also welcome to ask me any additional questions concerning our learning material. I also develop some special individual explanations and exercises for the students having difficulties with certain learning points.  
BTW, I know what the difference between English and Russian is, and which points are usually difficult for English speakers. 
As for the price of the course, I am ready to offer a flexible scheme. That is a topic to be discussed in private correspondence. 
BTW, I know what is different in the both languages, and which points are usually difficult for English speakers.

----------


## Dogboy182

Did mike really say "handjobs" ? 
I guess so.

----------


## Friendy

> The test if it's a scam or not would be inventing a way of paying so that if it's a scam it will make the losses (of a student) minimal. The first thing that comes to mind is paying separately for each lesson but I never paid through internet so there may be some inconvenience I'm unaware about.

 I've just realized that this test is wrong, in case of a scam it will provoke exactly what Mike was warning about. Sorry.

----------


## Nonna

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin   What is Russian for "freak out"?   I think it would be translated differently depending on the usage but in this case how about**:
> Меня прикалывает Ваша птицеобезьяна.
> or
> Я тащусь от Вашей птицеобезьяны.
> or
> Ваша птицеобезьяна такая прикольная.
> But still I think there's something wrong with these translations. 
> Btw, I didn't figure out that it was a monkey's head, I was leaning to the thought that it was a lion's head.

  maybe: "я тащусь от твоей летающей обезьяны"  ::

----------

